# Vila Real do Santo Antonio. Anyone going there  ?



## Pauljenny (Jan 5, 2018)

Going west from the turning opposite the aire, passing Intermarché on your RHS, you come to a road junction .
On your RHS is an auto electrician.
Can you let me know his number please?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 5, 2018)

Is this it Paul?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 5, 2018)

Think this must be it Paul


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 5, 2018)

BINGO.
Thanks a million, Chris.
Come down here and claim your free pint.

Where would we be without this fabulous community.

I suggest that anyone coming this way makes a note of this business. They speak good English,too..


----------



## carol (Jan 6, 2018)

Ah yes, I remember the name of the garage now. Found it easily which is a bonus for me! That number says tel/fax doesn't it? Thought they had different numbers?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Carol,
I've googled the business, came up dead easy.
Will have no problem contacting them.... ' appen.


----------

